# buick 3.8 spark plug gap



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

sup fellas, i have an 81 regal with the 3,8 and i juss wanted to ask you guys if you know the correct spark plug gap. its a limited edition.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

is the under hood sticker still there ? it will be on there.


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

nah the sticker aint there anymore>>>


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

dont buy cheap spark plugs. Delco is worth every penny.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_So I go into my old Petersen shop manual and I see something interesting.........

1980 Buick Regal takes a A/C Delco plug R45TSX with a gap of .060

1981 Buick Regal takes a A/C delco plug R45TS8 with a gap of .080



.......... I've never seen a gap larger than .060_


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

on my 3.8 i gap them at .050 really up to you. are you tring to get more power some of those motors seem gutless at times. i bought split fires one time power was great but the gas miles was eating me alive


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah ive been told 80 before. but that seems too big. ive also been told 45 and 60. i gapped them at 60 and it seemed to be fine. for some reason though when im going 45-55 the car feels like its missing or summin. it hesitates. any suggestions


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal1981_@Dec 16 2010, 06:31 PM~19347196
> *yeah ive been told 80 before. but that seems too big. ive also been told 45 and 60. i gapped them at 60 and it seemed to be fine. for some reason though when im going 45-55 the car feels like its missing or summin. it hesitates. any suggestions
> *


v8.............those 3.8s have no power


----------

